# Problème applications après ios 5



## EOB (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé la dernière version du soft ios 5.

Synchronisé avec mes anciennes applications.

Depuis je ne peux plus ouvrir mes applications. J'ai pendant une demie seconde un écran noir et cela revient au menu. 

Est-ce que l'un de vous a déjà eu ce problème?

Je peux en revanche consulter les applications de bases (e-mails, safari, imessages, calendrier, itunes, musiques, etc)

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Seb2236 (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même problème en mettant à jour mon téléphone hier soir. 

Finalement en parcourant le web j'ai trouvé une solution : il suffit de supprimer une des applications autres que celles de base (je l'ai fait avec Facebook personnellement) et de la réinstaller depuis l'Apple Store.

Comme par magie l'ensemble des applications devraient fonctionner après ça.

J'espère que cela résoudra votre problème, en tous cas ça a marché pour moi.

Cordialement.


----------

